# Vermiculite Vs Perlite....



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has used perlite as opposed to vermiculite as an incubating medium. I`ve always used vermiculite, and previously moss, but like the clean, crisp look of perlite (just looks healthier!), so wanted to know if they are similar in water holding capacity etc - or does it tend not to hold onto moisture as well as vermiculite?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I use perlite and personally have found it better ~ it allows better ventilation as it doesn't 'packdown' and the moisture retention is good ... it also seems 'cleaner' if you know what I mean : victory:


----------



## Horness (Aug 12, 2007)

Is all Perlite the same? Every time I search for it I get garden centers, and see different grades.

Would this do?









I'm building an incubator, and can go either Vermiculite or Perlite route, but the book I'm reading recommends Perlite as well.

Cheers
Horness


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

I know a lot of the monitor breeders use perlite as opposed to vermiculite and my reading up of the subject hints towards perlite being the better medium


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Horness said:


> Is all Perlite the same? Every time I search for it I get garden centers, and see different grades.


there are (I think) different grade/sizes ~ I use the one in your link .... it lasts ages lol and the grain sizes in that bag range from this -> o to this-> 0 which is ideal


----------



## Horness (Aug 12, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> there are (I think) different grade/sizes ~ I use the one in your link .... it lasts ages lol and the grain sizes in that bag range from this -> o to this-> 0 which is ideal


Thanks - I'll get that ordered. :2thumb:

Just need to get my faunarium hatchling tank/incubator combo made up now, and we're ready.

Horness


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

well i have used vermiculite with great success with royal eggs and then my cousin who has been breeding bearded dragons for about 9 years has used perlite along the way with great success


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I've seen recommendations by Royal breeders of combining the two. 

So best of both? 

I was considering trying it this year, see if there is any improvement. 

I tend to buy it from Garden Centres rather than reptile shops. Where there is reptile branding on things, it tends to double the price!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice - gonna go with the perlite then, just didn`t want to jump into it and find out after a couple of week, that it needed rehydrating all the time and as a result disrupting the temps too much. It just looks `cleaner` and better spaced particles - good airflow. Thanks again.


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

Wilkinsons £1.49 for either Perlite or Vermiculite!

Have tried vermiculite but all my eggs so far have dented and gone bad so now using perlite with 'Allbeys' method.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you prepare it the same? just wet it but not wet enough for water to come out of it?


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

i use vermiculite with no problems,tried perlite but all my eggs dried outmaybe im not using the perlite correctley.has anyone got a link etc,how to mix it right.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

perlite for me, everytime.. i never got on with vermiculite.. nothing wrong with it, just that we all have our own ways and perlite works very well for me.


----------

